# rear brake pad install '85 Maxima



## z042nustad (Nov 19, 2005)

I,m doing a rear disc conversion on '72 z with '85 maxima calipers. I have a bag with clips and hardware. I need picture to the puzzle! Does anybody have manual that shows picture? I don't want to buy manual just for this. Any help would be appreciated. :hal: :hal:


----------

